# Guess who..



## meech008 (Jun 2, 2015)

...is procrastinating writing her paper on the physics of Radiation Protection! I've had a workout, cleaned the kitchen, cut some greens for Earl, gave Earl a bath and all after coming home from the hospital at 4!
Anyway procrastination aside does anyone have any cool hobbies (aside from the best hobby of all: torts! ) sorry if I'm being annoying, but it's so nice to have someone to talk to!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2015)

So did you get your paper done on time?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So did you get your paper done on time?




I don't know, what counts as a cool hobby?
I'm Proficient at killing plants


----------



## meech008 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh yes! School is my number one priority  it's my second chance in life to be somebody that helps people so I'm doing everything I can to make it happen  paper was turned in 12 hours early  

I'm really good at killing plants too! I have 2 aloe plants on my kitchen window sill that have lasted a record 9 months haha. And any hobby is cool if it's something you enjoy doing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 3, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Oh yes! School is my number one priority  it's my second chance in life to be somebody that helps people so I'm doing everything I can to make it happen  paper was turned in 12 hours early
> 
> I'm really good at killing plants too! I have 2 aloe plants on my kitchen window sill that have lasted a record 9 months haha. And any hobby is cool if it's something you enjoy doing!


12 hours, congrats! I would be waiting to click that button on Sunday at 11:59 with 59 seconds  

My succulent pot only lasted 2months, I think yours have a good chance!


----------



## meech008 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks! I hope it does last, one of my many other talents in life happens to be burning the snot out of myself I'm the kitchen so the aloe is a lifesaver! 

I'm still like that! The only reason that paper was turned in so early was it's a huge portion of our grade haha. Any other old paper and it's turned in the DAY it's due haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hehehehe 

Well, I like gardening, but, you know...


----------



## meech008 (Jun 3, 2015)

Haha! I enjoy gardening. My dad is a master gardener and in the summer we have LOTS of fresh fruits and vegetables  It is glorious. 
I really enjoy cooking, but, being in a school that's an 18 month straight program I don't get much time to practice any of my other hobbies except for our dog and newly aquired Russian. do you enjoy gardening flowers and other plants? Or vegetables and other foodstuffs? Thanks so much for chatting with me!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

I love flowers. I'm attracted to the wildly exotic ones that even the most experienced gardener might kill  They are so unique!
We used to have red raspberriess, but the bush eventually died. (Of old age, this time!!) My mom likes to garden cucumbers,tomatoes, etc. You get many over the summer and the product soon makes up for the cost of the plant.
One year we tried corn, and planted two stalks. We grew big, BEAUTIFUL stalks, but no corn 
Lovely halloween decoration! 
Well, russians are certainly demanding little fellows


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Hobbies?
Hmmmmm.
Cheese collecting, I suppose.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 4, 2015)

I bred english mastiffs but my dog's Got too old. I've decided to get a couple English bulldogs now.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love flowers. I'm attracted to the wildly exotic ones that even the most experienced gardener might kill  They are so unique!
> We used to have red raspberriess, but the bush eventually died. (Of old age, this time!!) My mom likes to garden cucumbers,tomatoes, etc. You get many over the summer and the product soon makes up for the cost of the plant.
> One year we tried corn, and planted two stalks. We grew big, BEAUTIFUL stalks, but no corn
> Lovely halloween decoration!
> Well, russians are certainly demanding little fellows


 
I adore flowers  we have a gardenia bush that requires no work whatsoever except for the occasional trimming and it smells heavenly! My kind of plant haha. 

Earl has done so well adjusting to his new life with us! I mean I know it's only been a few days but he's eating great, pooping regularly, and very active. I improvised a makeshift pen outside while his permanent one is under construction and he goes out there almost every day while I sit and watch while doing some homework.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hobbies?
> Hmmmmm.
> Cheese collecting, I suppose.



I love cheese? Well most food really haha. What cheese do you collect? 



teresaf said:


> I bred english mastiffs but my dog's Got too old. I've decided to get a couple English bulldogs now.



My husband wants an English Bulldog so badly. I've heard they're wonderful family dogs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

All of them (except spray and processed cheese).
Mainly for storage in my tummy, though I usually have six or seven varieties in the house at any one time.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

That's a lot of cheese! I'm not sure I even know of that many types haha


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> That's a lot of cheese! I'm not sure I even know of that many types haha



It's okay as long as you know the basics: white American, yellow American, cheese whiz, & Velveeta.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2015)

My hobbies are reading and eating! I'm very good at both of them. Well, that and napping.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheese whiz is NOT cheese, dude. 


jaizei said:


> It's okay as long as you know the basics: white American, yellow American, cheese whiz, & Velveeta.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> My hobbies are reading and eating! I'm very good at both of them. Well, that and napping.


 
Oh my gosh! I didn't even think of reading. I loooveeee to read. I am never without some sort of reading material by me. I prefer it over television any day. What do you like to read Yvonne? I also so that you have a Dobie. I'm very jealous as I've always wanted one. She's very beautiful


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

What's your favorite cheese?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Cheese whiz is NOT cheese, dude.



Oh dear, I'm afraid Tigby is rubbing off on you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> What's your favorite cheese?


Colby jack  Do you like cheese?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

I do love reading. I'm trying to how to speed read, but it's not going very well.
I like comics, too.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheese is the best! One of my favorites is a turkey and brie sandwich with Wasabi mayo. It's soooooo good. And really, melted cheese makes everything better! My favorite cheese by itself is probably fresh mozzarella


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

jaizei said:


> It's okay as long as you know the basics: white American, yellow American, cheese whiz, & Velveeta.


Oh goodness, I'm being stalked by bad cheese guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Cheese is the best! One of my favorites is a turkey and brie sandwich with Wasabi mayo. It's soooooo good. And really, melted cheese makes everything better! My favorite cheese by itself is probably fresh mozzarella


Good choice!
I think crumbly Cheshire for me.
I also love reading.
Not only about cheese, either.
I'm recommending 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' and it's sequels at the moment.
Superb.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good choice!
> I think crumbly Cheshire for me.
> I also love reading.
> Not only about cheese, either.
> ...


Oh, that's on my list!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, that's on my list!


Cheshire or the book?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheshire or the book?



Do I even need to ask if you have a 'cheese list'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Do I even need to ask if you have a 'cheese list'?


Big, big, yummy list.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheshire or the book?


The book, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The book, of course!


Tis a truly great trilogy.
Modern classics by a masterful writer who will be sadly missed.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, my passion. Reading. I've been on a zombie kick for about 2 years. WALKING DEAD RULES!!!


----------



## weldorNate (Jun 4, 2015)

My favorite hobby to do is working with metal to make different things


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good choice!
> I think crumbly Cheshire for me.
> I also love reading.
> Not only about cheese, either.
> ...



You're right! The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is splendid  I love reading about anything honestly and haven't quite read the sequel yet. For the zombie lover "The Zombie Survival Guide" is a fun read.




weldorNate said:


> My favorite hobby to do is working with metal to make different things



You must be a welder! (Probably a big duh looking at your user name) what do you enjoy making?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I do love reading. I'm trying to how to speed read, but it's not going very well.
> I like comics, too.




What comics do you read?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> You're right! The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is splendid  I love reading about anything honestly and haven't quite read the sequel yet. For the zombie lover "The Zombie Survival Guide" is a fun read.



I don't see how you resisted jumping straight into the sequel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Me neither.
All three are dynamite reads.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

I just bought it to read  you guys convinced me! What kind of comics do you like to read yellow?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> I just bought it to read  you guys convinced me! What kind of comics do you like to read yellow?





jaizei said:


> What comics do you read?


I really like Marvel 
Deadpool is my favorite character, so currently I'm trying to catch up on volume 1&2. 
He just died , but Marvel characters don't tend to stay dead for very long.  I'm trying to be adventurous and discover other good comic series to read too...
I read that The Sandman was really awesome. Apparently it won a bunch of awards... has anyone read it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I really like Marvel
> Deadpool is my favorite character, so currently I'm trying to catch up on volume 1&2.
> He just died , but Marvel characters don't tend to stay dead for very long.  I'm trying to be adventurous and discover other good comic series to read too...
> I read that The Sandman was really awesome. Apparently it won a bunch of awards... has anyone read it?


It is very good.I love Neil Gaiman's work.
His two Doctor Who scripts recently were also good.
I love 'Watchmen' too, of course.
Best graphic novel I've ever read, though I've only read a few.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

You should read some of Marvels Black Panther series! He's like Captain America but his armor is made out of the exact same material as Captain Americas shield!! They should be releasing a movie with him next year I believe or in 2017.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is very good.I love Neil Gaiman's work.
> His two Doctor Who scripts recently were also good.
> I love 'Watchmen' too, of course.
> Best graphic novel I've ever read, though I've only read a few.


We were talking about Watchmen a while ago, weren't we?
For once my memory succeeds!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> You should read some of Marvels Black Panther series! He's like Captain America but his armor is made out of the exact same material as Captain Americas shield!! They should be releasing a movie with him next year I believe or in 2017.


2017! 
I love Black Panther! 
Did you go see Age of Ultron (yet)?


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes ma'am I have and it was great! Can't wait for Doctor Strange movie to come out next year for sure!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Yes ma'am I have and it was great! Can't wait for Doctor Strange movie to come out next year for sure!


Marvel's plans are really well thought out! 
I read an article about how killing off Quicksilver would be the perfect way to separate _their _Scarlet Witch for Fox's plans for the twins, and doing so perfectly set it up for her to be part of Doctor Strange's powers and set up how the infinity gauntlet will work in the movies


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Indeed!!! They are doing a great job planning out these movie and the timeline to where they are released. Now set aside all these cool movie but the one out of all these I'm excited for is Marvels Inhumans!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Indeed!!! They are doing a great job planning out these movie and the timeline to where they are released. Now set aside all these cool movie but the one out of all these I'm excited for is Marvels Inhumans!!


Whew, that one is 2020, isn't it? 
I think the Inhumans were featured on Agents Of Sheild, but I don't watch it


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 2017!
> I love Black Panther!
> Did you go see Age of Ultron (yet)?



Have you read Doomwar?


----------



## Myroli (Jun 4, 2015)

My hobbies are reading and taking care of my four legged children, lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 4, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Have you read Doomwar?


No, but I've heard about it. I know it plays a big part in the Black Panther storyline, so I have to soon


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok guys lets take this to the other thread because Tidgy is confused!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Ok guys lets take this to the other thread because Tidgy is confused!!!


Tidgy takes it all in her stride and is asleep anyway.
I am confused.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Myroli said:


> My hobbies are reading and taking care of my four legged children, lol



I have four legged children too! It's my very favorite way to spend time


----------



## Myroli (Jun 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> I have four legged children too! It's my very favorite way to spend time


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd die of boredom without them lol


----------



## meech008 (Jun 4, 2015)

Myroli said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd die of boredom without them lol



Pretty much! I have a Beagle who is my very greatest companion. And of course my new tort  what four legged children do you have? What do you enjoy reading?


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 4, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I bred english mastiffs but my dog's Got too old. I've decided to get a couple English bulldogs now.


I have a bulldog .They are some cool animals.


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Pretty much! I have a Beagle who is my very greatest companion. And of course my new tort  what four legged children do you have? What do you enjoy reading?


I have three dogs, a rabbit, and now my hatchling sulcata, and i most enjoy reading supernatural books  but I did really enjoy "the fault in our stars"


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

Myroli said:


> I have three dogs, a rabbit, and now my hatchling sulcata, and i most enjoy reading supernatural books  but I did really enjoy "the fault in our stars"



My sister has 2 rabbits and they are too funny. I love it when they're running around and they do their little jumps and twists. 
The fault in our stars was a great book! I still haven't seen the movie yet. What's your favorite book?


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

meech008 said:


> My sister has 2 rabbits and they are too funny. I love it when they're running around and they do their little jumps and twists.
> The fault in our stars was a great book! I still haven't seen the movie yet. What's your favorite book?


I don't really have a favorite book but my favorite book series is the Mercy Thompson(spelling?) series by Patricia Briggs, what about you?


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm right there with you on the favorite book thing. I love certain authors though like Janet evanovich and James Patterson. I do like christopher paolini as well!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 5, 2015)

meech008 said:


> I'm right there with you on the favorite book thing. I love certain authors though like Janet evanovich and James Patterson. I do like christopher paolini as well!



Yeah! I just made my rounds through Paolini's books. I'm about to read Inheritance, as I haven't before, and I just borrowed it


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

It's a good book! I almost felt like it wasn't long enough, but you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 5, 2015)

meech008 said:


> It's a good book! I almost felt like it wasn't long enough, but you'll see what I mean.


"My favorite part of _Eragon_ is when Luke Skywalker travels to Hogwarts to be taught the ways of the Force by Gandalf."
*Patton Oswalt*


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> "My favorite part of _Eragon_ is when Luke Skywalker travels to Hogwarts to be taught the ways of the Force by Gandalf."
> *Patton Oswalt*



Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

I read Eragon but I only made it through about half of the second one... I got bored...lol of course I was only like 12 and it was a REALLY long book...maybe I should try again, now that I can read books like the Host all the way through in like a day lol


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't like the constant change in pov in them. It was too much sometimes


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

Exactly!!! It got really confusing because sometimes it would take a couple pages to figure out they'd changed it again


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

I know exactly what you mean! And I loved the host  it was a great book


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

Right?!!? It was awesome!!  and the movie wasn't too bad either


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

It wasn't terrible but I'm not a huge fan of movies taken from books. The books are always better and the movie is usually a let down. Some do okay though! When one for the money came out I was sooooooo excited and the movie was so terrible!


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah they butchered her other books(yes I liked the twilight series, books only)but they have been getting better...the fault in our stars was pretty spot on


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

I liked the twilight books too. I haven't read them in years though haha and never saw the movies. I would like to see the fault in our stars but I don't think we have enough tissues!


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah it's pretty sad :/ but still really good, I love that author, just finished reading paper towns


----------



## weldorNate (Jun 5, 2015)

meech008 said:


> You're right! The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is splendid  I love reading about anything honestly and haven't quite read the sequel yet. For the zombie lover "The Zombie Survival Guide" is a fun read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I am a welder but my favorite thing is to blacksmith some knives and I liked the wind chime I made for an aunt plan on building a arbor for my mom. Right now I am saving some money so I can build my self a shop so I can do other metal work to sell like hand rails and possible more arbors seeing how my moms turns out.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

Myroli said:


> Yeah it's pretty sad :/ but still really good, I love that author, just finished reading paper towns



How was paper towns? I haven't read any of his other stuff. 



weldorNate said:


> Yep I am a welder but my favorite thing is to blacksmith some knives and I liked the wind chime I made for an aunt plan on building a arbor for my mom. Right now I am saving some money so I can build my self a shop so I can do other metal work to sell like hand rails and possible more arbors seeing how my moms turns out.



That sounds really cool! You should show some pictures sometime


----------



## Myroli (Jun 5, 2015)

It was good, a little crazy but good lol


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is my bulldog Gus .


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes me more picture of Mr Gus .


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Yes me more picture of Mr Gus .



What a handsome boy! I do love bull dogs. This is my Buddy


----------



## meech008 (Jun 5, 2015)

Myroli said:


> It was good, a little crazy but good lol



What's it about?


----------



## Myroli (Jun 6, 2015)

meech008 said:


> What's it about?


Teenagers...lol it's about this girl and the guy who loves her...I don't want to give anything away


----------



## meech008 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah, I gotcha ;-) I'll have to check it out! Jodi piccoult is pretty good too.


----------



## Myroli (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think I've read any of her books before, can you give me a title?


----------



## meech008 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nineteen minutes is a really good one. Handle with care. Change of heart was phenomenal. They are very moving.


----------



## Myroli (Jun 6, 2015)

Okaye, I'll look them up and see what I think


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hmm... I finished Inheritance today. 
Rather satisfying, I liked how it ended. I wish the 'battle' with Galbatorix lasted longer. All that really happened was that Eragon finally got over Murtagh. 
I see what you meant, too, it needed to be longer. 
Now I just want a book about Angela


----------



## meech008 (Jun 12, 2015)

I loved Angela!! I wish we knew more about her. And I feel like Arya could warrant her own ,


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

meech008 said:


> I loved Angela!! I wish we knew more about her. And I feel like Arya could warrant her own ,


More Angela! 
A book leading up to when she was captured would be great.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Murtagh could have his own book too I think. I really liked him


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Murtagh could have his own book too I think. I really liked him


I want to know what happened to them. Are they just being hermits somewhere?
It's a difficult situation for them. If they 're-emerge', they'll receive massive hate from both the elves AND the dwarves. And the humans, too, I guess.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes! Very complicated. And hoe can a dragon live as a hermit


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Yes! Very complicated. And hoe can a dragon live as a hermit


Well, he's got Murtagh...
Looks like they're in for a slow, boring lifestyle


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not that he's boring, but really, wouldn't they become tired of being hermits after a little brooding?


----------



## meech008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Haha! This is true. I think they would. But after all that drama with galbatorix they might brood for a while......


----------



## leigti (Jun 12, 2015)

I've read the Eragon series. I liked it, but I have to admit the ending was a little bit of a letdown. But overall they were very good books.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 13, 2015)

The ending was very tidy wasn't it? Much like the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 13, 2015)

meech008 said:


> The ending was very tidy wasn't it? Much like the Harry Potter series.


Exactly! Hopefully his up-coming books he has planned will tie it up.


----------



## meech008 (Jun 13, 2015)

I certainly hope so! James Patterson has an interesting series called W I think. It's pretty good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 1, 2016)

I have no idea at all what the latter part of this meant, but gosh, i miss you guys.


----------

